#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Discobeurs 2006 - 22 oktober

## Max

Voor de mensen die het nog niet weten:

Zondag 22 oktober is de jaarlijkse Discobeurs weer in Houten.

Voor meer info kijk op: Nationale Discobeurs 2006

Wie van jullie gaan er naartoe?

----------


## sjoerd

ik vond het vorig jaar helaas erg tegenvallen wat betreft deelnemers, erg klein van opzet. Kijk ook nu maar eens op de site, er staan maar enkele deelnemers op vermeld....   Dus geen vergelijk met de PA markt in maart. Voor de rest scheelt het niet zo veel kwa opzet, want de rest stelt ook al niet zo veel voor zoals verkoop van muziek

----------


## Vervallen

Vorig jaar viel inderdaad erg tegen. Misschienligt het ook wel een beetje aan de naam (marketing) Je verwacht niet echt leuke dingen, discospul van showtec enzo. En vooral bij tweedehands is een beetje kwaliteit wel wenselijk.

----------


## Companion

Zoals ook al elders geschreven is het voor mij net zo verwonderlijk dat er zo weinig deelnemers zijn. Derhalve toch besloten om dit door te laten gaan. Dankzij de voortreffelijke medewerking van de zaalverhuurder is het geen financieel debakel geworden.

Alle bezoekers die morgen een kaartje kopen (of dat in de voorverkoop reeds gedaan heben) krijgen meteen een waardebon van  2,50 als korting op de entree van de PA-markt 2007 op 17 maart a.s.

Je kunt voor morgen ook nog steeds een kortingsbon downloaden met  1,00 korting.

Er zijn zondag best nog leuke dingen te zien en vinden. Maar daarvoor verwijs ik graag naar de website en de deelnemers.

Volgend jaar weer ? we zullen zien....

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Heb zitten overwegen om net als vorig jaar deel te nemen aan de beurs. Drukte aan onze kant, verhinderde dit helaas. 
Jammer om te horen dat de beurs niet geslaagd was volgens velen van jullie. Weet namelijk dat Jan Peter (organisator) erg veel energie in deze (en ook de PA markt ) steekt....

Toch wel een detail dat andere deejay beursen inmiddels gestopt zijn, hoop dat dat met dit initiatief niet het geval zal zijn. 

Vraag me af, wat in jullie ogen een verbetering zou moeten zijn op het bestaande concept van de DiscoBeurs, wie weet kan Jan Peter hier wat mee...

----------


## BAJ productions

jonge jonge diep triest die beurs.

enige wat ze kunnen doen is een PA-markt 2 maken. maar een disco beurs.(de naam zegt het al Beurs) heeft geen toekomst.

denk dat iedereen die nu is geweest niet snel weer zou gaan. (toen we stonden te wachten waren we er achter met wat meer mensen dit is de laatste keer geweest) er jammer want het is een leuke beurs maar te klein zund van me geld. 

toch bedank ik jan peter voor de nette verzorging en en kortings bon voor de PAmarkt. alleen beetje jammer dat we nu moeten zoeken als we kaarten voor de pamarkt bestellen naar hoe we de bonnen ingevuld hebben.

----------


## Companion

quote:
"alleen beetje jammer dat we nu moeten zoeken als we kaarten voor de pamarkt bestellen naar hoe we de bonnen ingevuld hebben."

Het enige dat je moet onthouden en wat ook op je briefje staat afgedrukt is het nummer van je waardebon.

Het strookje met je gegevens heb je ingevuld met de meest basic gegevens die je maar kunt hebben... Alleen als je verhuisd verandert je adres....

Diep triest die beurs...
Mag ik dat opvatten als een bericht naar de niet aanwezige standhouders van de grote en bekende merken ? Allemaal zijn ze aangeschreven en laten gewoonweg niets van zich horen. Dat is pas triest... Triest voor mij als organisator en nog triester voor de bezoekers.

Weet je wat triest is... Wij geven bij de entree een waardebon t.w.v. € 2,50. Het enige wat je moet doen is het strookje inleveren bij de kassa.
Van de bijna 190 uitgedeelde brieven met bonnen zijn er iets meer dan 20 ingeleverd !

Maar ga nu niet achteraf zeuren dat het zo weinig was. Op de website heeft de plattegrond gestaan en in de rubriek nieuws viel te lezen waar we mee bezig waren. Als je het te weinig vond, had je ook thuis kunnen blijven. Maar de meesten waren toch nieuwsgierig genoeg om wel te komen....

Inmiddels zijn we achter de schermen al begonnen met de voorbereidingen van de PA-markt van 17 maart 2007. Vanaf 1 november kunnen potentiele deelnemers zich daar dan weer aanmelden voor de jaarlijkse ontmoeting van verhuurders/importeurs/dealerbedrijven etc. etc.

Met je kortingsbon van € 2,50 die je nu met de DISCOBEURS hebt gekregen heb je meer korting dan anderen ! En als je de website van de PA-markt bezoekt kan jij nu al weten wat je op 17 maart voor je kaartje gaat betalen !

----------


## JVS

> quote:
> Maar ga nu niet achteraf zeuren dat het zo weinig was. Op de website heeft de plattegrond gestaan en in de rubriek nieuws viel te lezen waar we mee bezig waren. Als je het te weinig vond, had je ook thuis kunnen blijven.



Apart. Je verwijt dus de bezoekers die het vonden tegenvallen dat ze maar thuis hadden moeten blijven. Komt professioneel over, een organisator van een beurs die zulke uitspraken doet !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MJ

bas was wel een beetje negatief hoor....

we vonden het ook wel klein maar wel grappig

wij waren die vj's in de hoek



en deze

----------

